# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  electric eel

## bdoak1981

my indiana being friendly just before her water change 4 months ago. amazing how shes even grown since then  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Your a brave man, just hope your gloves don't leak  :lol: 

Think you should put a couple of plants and wood in there and a rock or two for her to swim around 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...F80D58FF20C67F

----------


## bdoak1981

been there done that mate being nearly blind aswell as scaleless and boisterous she has scratched and damaged herself bad in the past and scarred through my inexperience thinking decked out looks lovely. decor would be more for my eyes than her safety in an aquarium that size and substrate she can easily inhale. Shes kept how i was adviced by people that keep many of these in south america whist in the young boisterous phaze, in her pond she will have varied large plants etc. shes a happy fish. Difficult for some people to fathom a bare tank but sadly in her best interests and some other species to i have seen. Im not brave just experienced  :Wink:  shes easy to keep honest 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (08-10-2015)

----------

